# the dreaded doritos!!!



## bex123 (Apr 8, 2010)

had some doritos last night (having forgotton what happens when i eat them) and whoooaaaa big nasty b.s thismorning  still recovering now , dunno what it is about them but they always send my b.s outta control i recon they have the carbs on the back of the packet wrong?? feels like ive eaten 10 mars bars my  ratio is 1 : 10 mabey i need a special ratio just for doritos lol any one have any probs with specific foods??


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2010)

Naan bread does it to me!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 8, 2010)

What can I say about naan bread.   I looked at the carbs for it and weighed one the other week.  Jessica was about to tuck in.   It alone (forget the rest of the curry) was 90 carbs   say no more.............

We are having a problem with pasta at the moment so are going to say clear of it for a while.


----------



## Steff (Apr 8, 2010)

For me the shocker is pizza and yogurts (mullers), simple answer- i just avoid like the plague now.


----------



## bex123 (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah i think doritos are definatley a no no , thing is i know they are high in carbs but i always ajust acordingly , i wonder does the flavoring have a high sugar content that they dont put on the packet , anwho think thier off they are off the treat list now too lol


----------



## Carina1962 (Apr 8, 2010)

Naan bread and garlic bread so far have been a definite no no, also crackers have been damaging for me.


----------



## Plastirion (Apr 9, 2010)

Steff Pizza certainly does it for me can't understand its only cheese and tomatoe on toast! 
1.5 Jan 2009


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 9, 2010)

Doritos, used to be my munching at the desk food, would get through packets the large packets. I think the thing is yes they have carbs but the packets are soo large! We all need a dose of control! I would defo inject if I was going to attack a packet!


----------

